

Skype security issue allows to steal any account - amima
http://qbakanet.tumblr.com/post/35675187921/skype-password-recovery-issue-allows-you-to-steal-any

======
ivan_krechetov
I've just tried on OS X, Skype v6.0.0.2946. The password marker doesn't appear
in the Skype client under the new account; only in the Inbox.

UPD: Tested on Windows 7, Skype v6.0.0.120. The notification about the
password reset token does appear in the Skype client, but no reset code is
shown. And I couldn't figure out making it visible or click-able.

Verdict: can't reproduce.

~~~
amima
Try refreshing the welcome page in Skype client to see Facebook page, close
it, and then you will see the password marker.

~~~
ivan_krechetov
OMG! You're totally right! I've pressed Ctrl+F5 on the home screen, skipped
the Facebook thing, and here they are!
<http://www.xiag.ch/share/2012-11-14_1021.png>

------
aw3c2
A Google translate version of the original report was on the frontpage but now
has vanished. Weird!

------
ivan_krechetov
Has anyone bothered actually checking this? Is there a proof video or smth?

~~~
amima
Lots of people already tried, several of my friends did experienced account
hijacking. And I also tried myself (tested on my good friend account just to
make sure). It is working. At least it was two hours ago. And as far as I
know, it is still the issue.

